# Cd-Laufwerk



## Helene (7. Mai 2003)

Seitdem jemand eine DVD in mein "normales" CD-Laufwerk gelegt hat und dies mehrmals probiert hat zu lesen, kann das Laufwerk keine CD´s mehr erkennen (die Leselampe flackert nur noch). Ich frage nun, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, das Laufwerk noch zu retten oder ob lediglich der Kauf eines Neuen Abhilfe schaffen würde (auf Grund von finanziellem Engpass wäre dies praktisch zurzeit unmöglich). Ich würde mich über jeden Tipp freuen, wie ich das Laufwerk wieder zum laufen bringen könnte.

Hilfe !!!!


----------



## Fabian H (7. Mai 2003)

Wenns nicht physikalisch kapput ist, hilft vielleicht ein Firmware update.


----------

